# Grape/elderberry recipe?



## boozinsusan (Jan 27, 2010)

Ihave been told that it would be 2-1/2 to 3 quarts of elderberries and 2-1/2 gallons grapes.
I think this may be for a 5 gallon batch.


Does this sound right? Anyone have other advice for an elderberry recipe?


Thank in advance!


----------



## Cracked Cork (Jan 27, 2010)

How were you planning on making it? For 5 gallons I wouldnt go less then 15 pounds of elderberries, and then make the rest of the volume up in grape juice to get a good taste from both of them. Crackedcork


----------



## boozinsusan (Jan 29, 2010)

I think the quart bags I have weighed at about 3-4 lbs per bag.... so I am at least close... maybe i will buy some to make up the difference. 


I was thinking of steamjuicing -just because I can







Do you think I should go with all juice, and add no water at all?


Should I follow a grape recipe (so I have proper amounts for additives), since that will be the most of the ingredients?

 
Anything else I should know? I am thinking I will not have to add tannin...... is that correct?


TIA!


----------



## Cracked Cork (Jan 30, 2010)

boozin, yeah juice them all, we have done that for fruit but not grapes yet but it has to be good and mostly we try to make all juice and dissolve some of the sugar we think we will need in the hot juice. Can you measure the TA and gravity? If you can do that you dont need a recipie, plus unless you get a recipie for steamed juice its not going to be right anyway. Also make sure to add pectinase to your steamed juices and also some yeast nutrients to help them out since there isnt any pulp. 

Crackedcork


----------



## boozinsusan (Feb 1, 2010)

I just got an acid tester this weekend, and can test that and gravity when the joice cools a bit from steaming. Greatidea to dissolve the sugar into the hot juice!


Is pectinase the same as pectic enzyme (I think that is what I have)? And if so, should I add as I would in other recipes - like a tsp per gallon(yeast nutrient too)?


Woohoo! This will be my first made-up original recipe! Think it will happen next weekend, when I rack some stuff and end up with empty carboys.....


----------

